# Help! My budgie just laid her 7th egg



## debratoo

I have 2 females and one male. The females normally treat him like an outsider but last week I observed him on my older girl (2 & 1/2) and a day or so later there was an egg. She's laid her 7th today. I've had to remove them all immediately because they've all been cracked (she's laying them from a perch) I've done everything I can think to discourage her from laying -reducing daylight hours, cleaned and rearranged everything in their cage and there isn't anything in it remotely resembling a nest, just tree branches for perching, food/water silos and hanging toys, nothing they can climb into or sit in. They get fresh chop daily (broccoli,cauliflower,carrots,peas,brussel sprouts, kale etc) and a seed/pellet mix. What else can I do?


----------



## Cody

You can try moving her to a separate cage in a separate room for awhile and see if that breaks the cycle. I have the same problem with one of my hens and finally had to resort to Lupron injections as she was laying an egg every other day and I was getting concerned about the stress on her system from that. She has now stopped laying the eggs and hopefully will not start up again.


----------



## debratoo

Thanks for the response...in all the years I've had birds, this is my first time I've ever had one lay eggs. Is this going to happen every time she's in condition?


----------



## FaeryBee

*There is really no way to know if it is going to continue to happen each time she is in condition.

Please continue to ensure you are limiting her daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day, rearranging her cage frequently and moving her cage to a different room periodically.*


----------



## debratoo

Thank you FaeryBee. I've been covering them at from 6pm to 8am but suspect she might lay another egg (her 8th!) tonight. Is the only solution moving her to a separate cage in a different room as Cody suggested? I'm starting to worry with her laying so many eggs...would she stop laying if I just gave her a nest and let her keep one? (just curious, I don't want any babies)


----------



## FaeryBee

*No, please be sure you do not give her a nest.
I'd definitely separate her from the other two budgies into an individual cage in a different room for a few weeks.

Please be sure you are giving her a good calcium supplement in addition to her cuttlebone and mineral block to help replenish the calcium being lost in her laying all the eggs.

A budgie lays a specific number of eggs each cycle.

The first week the hen's body is preparing to lay the eggs.
The next two weeks is when the eggs are laid.

If a hen begins a cycle and you remove the egg(s) and start action to break the cycle, she will often continue to lay until the changes in the environment trigger her body to stop.*


----------



## PoukieBear

Replacing the eggs with dummy eggs is an old school way of dealing with the unwanted laying. It's best to simply remove the eggs as they are laid and not let her sit on them (real or fake)

Nesting is a lot of work, and can quickly deplete a budgies health, especially if there is no mate to help feed her and take care of the eggs and nest.

8 eggs is quite a large clutch, but not unheard of. Hopefully this will be her last egg. 

Your best option is to move her to her own cage (with no nest spots available). Don't feel bad for moving her in on her own, it's really in her best interest right now, and you can move her back with her cage mates soon.


----------



## debratoo

Thank you PookieBear. She laid a 9th egg yesterday...I have her in a separate cage on the opposite side of the living room with a white towel covering just the front side (so the others cant see her and fly to her cage) Fingers cross it works, I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hopefully having her across the room will work out for you.
I certainly hope she's done laying now. 
Please let us know how things progress.*


----------



## debratoo

Well she just laid her 10th egg a couple of hours ago


----------



## FaeryBee

*Debra,
You really need to take her into the Avian Vet to check to see if there is anything that can be done to stop her from continuing to lay.
This has to be exceptionally hard on her body.
Is she getting a good calcium supplement in addition to her cuttlebone and mineral block?*


----------



## debratoo

Well good news (I think) she has gone 2 days without an egg (today will be day 3) I've been adding calcium to her water but she hasnt touched the mineral block or cuttle...I think she is upset about not being in her regular cage. Can you tell me if it looks like is coming out of condition yet? When do you think it be safe to let her back to her cage with the others?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Keeping my fingers crossed that she's done laying now!

It does look as though she is beginning to come out of condition.

Personally, I'd keep her separated from the others for at least a few more days.*


----------



## debratoo

Day 4, no egg. I purchased a new flight cage for them. I chose it because it comes with a removable center divider so I can keep the male separate when I need to (hopefully I can prevent this from happening again!)


----------



## FaeryBee

*Excellent! I'd love to see pictures hoto: of your new divided flight cage once you have it set up and everybudgie moved in.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz

WoW @ the number of eggs! :O

I'm glad to hear she's stopped laying. My son's had breeding pairs, but the only solo female I had laid one egg, once (from the perch) and it was a MESS to clean up!

I love her face - shes beautiful!


----------



## debratoo

AnimalKaperz said:


> WoW @ the number of eggs! :O


Crazy right? I was horrified lol


----------

